# Hot Water Problem. Need Input



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Greetings all. I am wondering if anyone out there has any thoughts on an issue I can't seem to figure out.

I was called to investigate a hot water problem in a very old 8 suite apartment. The apartment has 2 - 40 gallon hwts supplying all the hot water for the building and there's one unit that isn't getting hot water. It gets lukewarm, but not nearly as hot as it should. Checked the tanks and they are working fine, also supplying accepable hot water to the other 7 units. The unit in question is above the hwts so I'm not sure what's going on. 

Any advise would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

check any of the single handle faucets, if any. Probably your issue.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What plumb time said. Likely cold getting into the hot on that unit.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

They are all singlr handle. Are you thinking the faucets need to go? I'm having trouble with that assessment without a reason why.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Moen are used to when they get old that they have a crossover effect though the cartridges,
you start by turning off the angle stops under any single handle faucets,
and the shut offs on the washer valves,
see if this makes a difference then, start replacing cartridges :whistling2:


----------



## Jdr10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Definitely check all the single handle cartridges. Had that happen several times with moen faucets. Also check wash machines that may be feeding through. If they have a mop sink in the area with a splitter on the faucet that is shut off but the faucets on yet that could feed through also. Good luck!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Why do you guys continue to answer these questions on public forum? You realize that hundreds of HO's, handymen, and maintenance guys will google this same question over the next several years as you have provided the answer.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Why do you guys continue to answer these questions on public forum? You realize that hundreds of HO's, handymen, and maintenance guys will google this same question over the next several years as you have provided the answer.



Yeh Now the whole world knows how to do it.
Example go on google and type in the post title,

*Hot Water Problem. Need Input

See what you get ...
*


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe we could start answering questions like this by PM.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya know it's funny, I was going to add "pm me if anyone has any ideas" when I posted the question because I agree we shouldn't be giving away knowledge we acquire from years of working in the field. But then I thought this isn't a typical problem that an average homeowner would come across. Perhaps a handyman or maintenance guy, but this is a first for me in over 14 years... all service, so I thought it wouldn't be that big of a deal.

I thank those that did reply with your suggestions, however, the cartridges and angle stops were not the problem. I managed to figure it out and make my customer happy, but I won't post what I did or how I figured it out. Ya know, in case average Joe happens to Google the name of this post... word for word mind you. And by chance happens to be the exact problem they're having. Even though the name of this post could easily be applied to dozens of hot water issues, and extremely unlikely that they're living in an 8 suite apartment where only one suite isn't getting hot water. 

Anyway, I do appreciate the replies. Cheers.


----------



## eddies29 (Feb 2, 2016)

Well it is not a rocket science for sure. And why not to share the knowledge?


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not share the knowledge? Uh, well, I guess it's because we spend years acquiring said knowledge and giving it away would make it less likely that someone is going to pay you for it if you give it away for free. If someone asked you to quote say a rough in, would you lay out the job for him, step by step with all the materials you're gonna need? I wouldn't. 

As an example, my van needed a new water pump. Option 1 was to take it to a mechanic and have him do it, but I went with option 2... Google it, acquire the knowledge and do it myself. I did do it myself and it cost me $400 less than if I took it to the mechanic. Same rule applies for plumbing and I for one like having the knowledge I've acquired so I don't want to just give it away.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

ruddiger said:


> Why not share the knowledge? Uh, well, I guess it's because we spend years acquiring said knowledge and giving it away would make it less likely that someone is going to pay you for it if you give it away for free. If someone asked you to quote say a rough in, would you lay out the job for him, step by step with all the materials you're gonna need? I wouldn't.
> 
> As an example, my van needed a new water pump. Option 1 was to take it to a mechanic and have him do it, but I went with option 2... Google it, acquire the knowledge and do it myself. I did do it myself and it cost me $400 less than if I took it to the mechanic. Same rule applies for plumbing and I for one like having the knowledge I've acquired so I don't want to just give it away.


Your example is confusing me as to which side that you're on


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry you're confused. The example was just to show how easy it was for me to acquire knowledge for free, and I don't want that to happen to the plumbing trade. Maybe it was a bad example, although I would've thought my last 2 posts show which side I'm on.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Maybe we could start answering questions like this by PM.


Or expand the private section of the forum and lower the post count requirement.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Yeh Now the whole world knows how to do it. Example go on google and type in the post title, Hot Water Problem. Need Input See what you get ...


It usually takes several weeks to rank in search results but it stays there forever. There are hundreds of combinations of phrases somebody could type to find this thread.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't really care if joe homeowner searches Google and you tube about fixing their problems, a lot of times they bite off more than they can chew and call me anyway.
One Saturday a few years ago one such homeowner called me at 5 pm.
"I looked on YouTube to find out how to change my shower faucet, I've got the old one cut out and the new one to put in. My waters off and I need help."

Well that's a big paycheck for someone, might as well be me.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I don't really care if joe homeowner searches Google and you tube about fixing their problems, a lot of times they bite off more than they can chew and call me anyway.
> One Saturday a few years ago one such homeowner called me at 5 pm.
> "I looked on YouTube to find out how to change my shower faucet, I've got the old one cut out and the new one to put in. My waters off and I need help."
> 
> Well that's a big paycheck for someone, might as well be me.


I like the homeowners who try to "unscrew" a soldered hose bibb on Sunday afternoon and twist the copper all the way in the stucco.
They always say, but it has grooves for a crescent wrench.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> I like the homeowners who try to "unscrew" a soldered hose bibb on Sunday afternoon and twist the copper all the way in the stucco.
> They always say, but it grooves for a crescent wrench.


Hehe, I did that once a long time ago. I swear it felt like it was threaded.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Hehe, I did that once a long time ago. I swear it felt like it was threaded.


Always good to self report


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Hehe, I did that once a long time ago. I swear it felt like it was threaded.


Last week hey chonkie??? Lolololololol:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Why do you guys continue to answer these questions on public forum? You realize that hundreds of HO's, handymen, and maintenance guys will google this same question over the next several years as you have provided the answer.


We live in an age of information available at the flick of a button. Being able to apply that knowledge and overcome additional problems that may arise,well.........

I dont think this information is going to ruin our trade and I really dont think this is a big secret.

I can watch Wicked Tuna and look at all the lures they use but that doesn't mean I'm gonna be a world class tuna fisherman or even attempt it.:no:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I can watch Wicked Tuna and look at all the lures they use but that doesn't mean I'm gonna be a world class tuna fisherman or even attempt it.:no:



You watch Wicked Tina for fun, people search Google for very specific answers. They use google to answer specific plumbing problems. If a question has been answered here you can bet it will show in the search results when someone asks the search engines. One thread isn't going to put us out of work but you guys that are so eager to show off your plumbing expertise are devaluing your knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> We live in an age of information available at the flick of a button. Being able to apply that knowledge and overcome additional problems that may arise,well.........
> 
> I dont think this information is going to ruin our trade and I really dont think this is a big secret.
> 
> I can watch Wicked Tuna and look at all the lures they use but that doesn't mean I'm gonna be a world class tuna fisherman or even attempt it.:no:



Not to say I told you so, but seriously I ****ing told you so. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/hot-...aucet-263/#/forumsite/20985/topics/263?page=1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> Not to say I told you so, but seriously I ****ing told you so.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/hot-...aucet-263/#/forumsite/20985/topics/263?page=1
> 
> ...


I almost posted on that thread that plumberkc is gonna be pissed.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Sorry you're confused. The example was just to show how easy it was for me to acquire knowledge for free, and I don't want that to happen to the plumbing trade. Maybe it was a bad example, although I would've thought my last 2 posts show which side I'm on.


check out all the you tube videos on how to do almost anything...the people that are mechanically inclined will do it on there own for the most part..the know nothings will always call someone else todo it..the people in between may or may not be swayed to do it even with the knowledge...most people I know will say they looked on you tube for a video on how something is done and that will be a bigger deciding factor than searching a forum for written info...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> check out all the you tube videos on how to do almost anything...the people that are mechanically inclined will do it on there own for the most part..the know nothings will always call someone else todo it..the people in between may or may not be swayed to do it even with the knowledge...most people I know will say they looked on you tube for a video on how something is done and that will be a bigger deciding factor than searching a forum for written info...


And the ocean has tons of trash, but I'm not going to contribute to the pollution.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> And the ocean has tons of trash, but I'm not going to contribute to the pollution.


 unfortunately we ( plumbers) dont have to, plenty of manufactures have all the videos out there for instructions on how to use their products to the general public, along with big box stores and people that get free stuff to produce instructional videos and all the books and printed how to magazines , so the info is out there for anyone to get...way beyond our control...so discussing something on a forum in reality isnt going to make any difference...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> And the ocean has tons of trash, but I'm not going to contribute to the pollution.


Ever do any DIY work around your house or business that is not plumbing?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Ever do any DIY work around your house or business that is not plumbing?


I've learned a lot about working on my skid loader and excavator from heavy equipment forums. I've also watched a video that helped me repair an old fridge. 

I understand that we have to adapt or get left behind. We don't have to contribute to it though, not on here.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Ever do any DIY work around your house or business that is not plumbing?


No, DIY is not allowed.


----------

